#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  Three Swedish universities offer scholarships for 2-years' masters programmes

## faadoo.abhinav

Challenge Yourself India scholarship for Indian students and young  professionals. Three full tuition fee waivers are on offer for two-year  masters programmes at three technical Swedish universities  Chalmers,  Linkping and Lund 

*Eligibility:* The competition is open to                   Indian students and young professionals (minimum BSc). More details are available on the institutes website 

*How to apply:* Visit http://www.studyinsweden.se/ for more details


*Last date to apply:* November 11, 2012

Source: HTeducation





  Similar Threads: Electrical Engineering Previous Years Question Papers of various Universities European Masters Course in Software Engineering Scholarships 2013-15 invites Applicat Developing Solutions Masters Scholarships '13 Nottingham University Invites aspirants

----------

